# Single Snorkel Air Cleaner 69 GTO



## 69GTOCONVLOVER (Oct 29, 2013)

Hey guys.

I was wondering, when I look at 69 engines I mostly see dual snorkel air cleaners, and on Firebird 400s I see the single ones. Why does my 69 GTO have a single snorkel? 

Thanks,
Martin

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Because you have the wrong aircleaner. Unless you have the "Turnpike Cruiser" option, not sure if that was available in 69 but I'm pretty sure it was. 2bbl carb on a 400 cu in. GTO.


----------



## 69GTOCONVLOVER (Oct 29, 2013)

No man, it is a 4bbl 400ci.. Can I just buy a dual or will it need some mods?

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## 69GTOCONVLOVER (Oct 29, 2013)

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

You'll need the correct aircleaner assembly. GTO had a chrome lid too with no decal.


----------



## bondobill (Oct 24, 2011)

ALKYGTO said:


> Because you have the wrong aircleaner. Unless you have the "Turnpike Cruiser" option, not sure if that was available in 69 but I'm pretty sure it was. 2bbl carb on a 400 cu in. GTO.


This is a friends car
69 GTO orginial 2bbl car
Hard to imagine anyone would order a GTO with a 2bbl but here it is


----------



## 69GTOCONVLOVER (Oct 29, 2013)

Sure that there weren't any 400-4's with this air cleaner? I've seen a few but they mostly have 2 snorkels


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

I believe the california "smog pump" cars had a single snorkel air cleaner.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

I know my 69 came with the dual snorkel air cleaner and decal-less chrome top. I still have them.

Bear


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

The Buick style decal on top of the cover is an aftermarket add on, as well. The 400 engine equipped cars did not come with any "400-4" or "400-2" decals. One of my pet peeves. The car will go faster if you remove the Buick decal.


----------



## 69GTOCONVLOVER (Oct 29, 2013)

Is there any proof where it says that 69 GTOs didn't come with it? Thought it was all original  Haha hard to believe man

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## MickeyKelley (Oct 28, 2011)

How much faster?


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)




----------



## 69GTOCONVLOVER (Oct 29, 2013)

It is as fast as others, I know. The dual let's more air through for cooling down the motor, obviously, but mine has a single one and here the weather is tropical and the road to my house is very steep..


----------



## BillyT (10 mo ago)

69GTOCONVLOVER said:


> Hey guys.
> 
> I was wondering, when I look at 69 engines I mostly see dual snorkel air cleaners, and on Firebird 400s I see the single ones. Why does my 69 GTO have a single snorkel?
> 
> ...


Do you still have the single snorkel air cleaner assembly. I have a ‘69 firebird and would be willing to buy it off you.


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Good luck with that Billy. Last time the OP posted was 2014.


----------



## BillyT (10 mo ago)

O52 said:


> Good luck with that Billy. Last time the OP posted was 2014.


Found one on eBay!


----------

